

Why ContentEditable is Terrible - evansolomon
https://medium.com/medium-eng/122d8a40e480

======
taylorbuley
For what it's worth, it was ContentEditable that allowed me to read this post
via my non-standard viewport

[https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/86985/2975862/9b2...](https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/86985/2975862/9b2589ba-
db99-11e3-9a50-3dd47b4a2cb6.png)

[https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/86985/2975879/c52...](https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/86985/2975879/c5205cd6-db99-11e3-88ce-413ebc5c60f2.png)

